# Start a conversation.....



## Knapf (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello.I'm new to the "Start a conversation" way of discussing. Is it private or is it able to be seen by other users?


----------



## Buka (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT, Knapf.

I don't know anything about the "Start a conversation" thing. Hopefully, someone here will help you. But I doubt it's private.

But, welcome, bro.


----------



## Knapf (Mar 5, 2017)

Just in case I sound confusing,  ,the Start a conversation "button" is one of the options you get to click on after you check someone's profile


----------



## marques (Mar 5, 2017)

Knapf said:


> Just in case I sound confusing,  ,the Start a conversation "button" is one of the options you get to click on after you check someone's profile


That's private.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes it is a private conversation unless you include other people in it!


----------



## Steve (Mar 5, 2017)

Or break the rules.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 5, 2017)

"Conversations" in your Inbox are private messages between users.  You can think of it as an internal MT email system.  All of the site rules apply.


----------

